# Anyone happen to be in the market for Diamonds?



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'm starting up a business endeavor with my step dad, and we've got some really beautiful diamonds for sale at really nice prices (especially when compared to other sites, even more-so when compared to jewelry stores), even less than 1/3 of appraised value.

If anyone happens to be in the market, I'd be glad to try to help you out. We also will try to do special orders, so if you have a special request you can post it here or e-mail [email protected] and I'll help you out if I can 

Our site is http://www.diamondized.com and you can view our current products at http://www.diamondized.com/diamonds.html

Also, if anyone refers a customer to us, I'll give you a commission on the sale. 

Here's one of our nice 1.26ct rings which was appraised at $9,620. We are asking $2,995.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

what is it as far as VS1 VS2 SI1etc and what color H or better?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

That diamond in particular is only a SI-3/I-1 (Not clarity enhanced) and is G/H color, but is a beautiful diamond in person.

I've been tyring to get down how to take good pictures of these diamonds, it's a pain lol. They always look washed out, or blurry, or unclear, etc. I think I have found that the best way to take pics of them is on a hand. That picture above was one of the best I've done so far (in a box).


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ooohh that's a beautiful ring. Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Good luck with your new business endeavor!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Check out this ring we just got in... easily the most beautiful stone I have ever seen. It's a 2.02 carat SI-2 clarity D/E color (Colorless), appraised at $26,500. We're asking $7,500 for it.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats very pretty. I love hearts!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow! Very stunning


----------

